# Looking for a Helmet



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

My wife and I are going on a snowboard trip this winter, but she insists that we both wear helmets. I am all for it, I've played a lot of contact sports growing up and never diagnosed, I think I have had a couple concussions.

I like the looks of something like a Bern Brentwood, this one on the right










I like a matte black, matte grey, or white and I am not a big fan of a visor.

Are there better options than this for what I am looking for?

I chose the Bern Brentwood strictly for it's look and based it off that. 

I'm looking for something similar in looks with good padding, liner, and maybe vents I can open and close.


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

Try it on before u buy, u might not like it


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Can you put headphones in that helmet? I just love having the tunes cranked in the helmet when out in the wild.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If not ear buds fit in almost every helmet.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had bad experiences with concussions, so I use the RED hi-fi, with the MIPS system in it, it's supposed to help lessen concussions by some rotating piece of plastic in it. Expensive, but really comfy, and you can pump up the lining to get the perfect fit.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been wearing the Brentwood for about 4 seasons now. I have an average size head. The medium was a little tight. I busted it and then got a large which is a little loose but I take out all the inside padding/flaps and wear a hat underneath. With my hats I get the perfect fit. Love these helmets for the light weight, low profile look, and great fit for my goggles.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Try on before you buy. Also, bring your goggles to the store if you have any of the bigger goggles on the market.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I measure 59.5 - 60 cm which puts me in an XL. How accurate are these sizing guides if I can't try one on before I buy?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Easto said:


> I measure 59.5 - 60 cm which puts me in an XL. How accurate are these sizing guides if I can't try one on before I buy?


My first helmet was a Red helmet and was a medium. My second helmet is a Ride helmet and is a small. It's the same thing with clothes. You may be one size in one brand and another size in a different brand.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

These helmets run small and u can get earflaps that have audio in em, my mom sewed a set into mine.

I have a pretty big dome, can fit Large in most helms, but needed XXL for Bern. I got the Watts, and wish I had got the one without the brim as it interferes with my goggles.

I like the fit and finish of the helmet ALOT tho.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Always try or you'll be mad at getting the wrong size. They all fit differently. Some also secure differently and you may find one system better than another.

Also factor in if you're going to be wearing a toque or anything underneath


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> These helmets run small and u can get earflaps that have audio in em, my mom sewed a set into mine.


Aren't you like 40 years old?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Aren't you like 40 years old?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That is pretty damn funny TT.

A bit of advice for helmets. Just like boots, get the one that fits your noodle. I have ran into a few that just don't fit my head at all. It's not as hard to fit as with boots, but it can be a pain. The biggest thing I find is one model from a company like Bern will fit me great and another won't fit me at all.

Another thing I like to look for is easily removable ear flaps. Helmets run warmer than a beanie. Come spring time it can be unbearable if you can't remove the ear flaps. No point in having a helmet if you don't want to wear it right? Vents and such are nice, but the biggest thing I've found is being able to remove the muff over your ears...

Also, helmets just lessen blows. If you have an impact that is enough to kill you dead on the spot without a helmet, it is probably going to kill you dead with the helmet on. Or leave you in a vegetative state, or leave you crippled. Keep that in mind, they help, but it is a very narrow window that they help with.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Also, helmets just lessen blows. If you have an impact that is enough to kill you dead on the spot without a helmet, it is probably going to kill you dead with the helmet on. Or leave you in a vegetative state, or leave you crippled. Keep that in mind, they help, but it is a very narrow window that they help with.


Disagree. As a road paramedic who has attended numerous traumas, as well as working at multiple race tracks covering motorcycle racing, open wheelers, ALMS, sprint cars, etc -- wear a helmet. It helps more than you think. Your skull bursts like a watermelon when given the chance


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

i have the brentwood and like it a lot. i feel like their sizing is good, at least on mine. measure your head and you should be fine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Aren't you like 40 years old?





killclimbz said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> That is pretty damn funny TT.


Alright alright motherfuckers . Yea I'm 36. Haven't lived in the same town as mom since I was 18, but they lived in Denver before us, when we moved here like 6 years ago. And my wife's not a seamstress. My moms is. You should see the job she did on these earflaps they look better than any of the factory ones.

I was actually waiting for that and it's funny. My moms a ninja with a needle and thread yo.:cheeky4:


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Take your goggles to the shop and try them on with the helmet. If you plan on wearing a beanie or anything underneath bring that too, but goggle fit is def most important(besides fitting your head obv)

If your goggles are too big they will either push the helmet towards the top of your head which makes the helmet unsafe not to mention uncomfortable. Or it will put a lot of pressure on your nose which sucks ass too.


I got the Red Hi-Fi, partly because I have anon goggs that are designed to fit it but also cuz it was comfy and light


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm 59 1/2 years old, with many many more years left for powder and trees.

I've been wearing a helmet for several years now and can think of two times that I was very glad to be wearing one. Both times, I simply washed out my heelside edge and went down hard on icy snow on my back with a hard hit to the snow with the back of my head. Helmet really made a difference in these cases. Once in Utah and once in Colorado.


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody know if they make the R.E.D. Hi-Fi Audex Subwoofer Helmet anymore? My buddy has one and the sound is pretty quality.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

HiImBrian said:


> Anybody know if they make the R.E.D. Hi-Fi Audex Subwoofer Helmet anymore? My buddy has one and the sound is pretty quality.


Doesnt sound familiar but if you can get one of the RED Frends edition they have good quality sound that comes with it. I know they are limited edition but you should still be able to find it.


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> Doesnt sound familiar but if you can get one of the RED Frends edition they have good quality sound that comes with it. I know they are limited edition but you should still be able to find it.


Any other helmets I should look at as far as audio? Biggest thing I like is the mute button on the ear piece. I don't want to have to mess with controls and whatnot.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

HiImBrian said:


> Any other helmets I should look at as far as audio? Biggest thing I like is the mute button on the ear piece. I don't want to have to mess with controls and whatnot.


I didnt wear a helmet until this year so I dont have much experience with other helmets but I would recommend against just the regular RED headphones you can buy seperate and put in any compatible helmet. Compared to the audio that comes in the the Frends editions it sounds like shit, or even compared to a decent pair of any headphones it sounds like shit. No bass and scratchy. Before I rocked the helmet I used a pair of the skullcandy headphones that are built for beanies/helmets that wrap around your ear. These were really good but no mute button.


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> I didnt wear a helmet until this year so I dont have much experience with other helmets but I would recommend against just the regular RED headphones you can buy seperate and put in any compatible helmet. Compared to the audio that comes in the the Frends editions it sounds like shit, or even compared to a decent pair of any headphones it sounds like shit. No bass and scratchy. Before I rocked the helmet I used a pair of the skullcandy headphones that are built for beanies/helmets that wrap around your ear. These were really good but no mute button.


Cool thanks man. I'm thinking I might just pick up a Pro-tec helmet and invest in some nicer speakers to put in them.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Just make sure the helmet is certified. Either ASTM F2040 (U.S.) or CE EN1077 (E.U.). If it's not certified refuse to buy the helmet. It's protection is questionable.

Try the helmet with your goggles for proper fit too. If the helmet doesn't fit it won't protect your head well or be uncomfortable. If your goggles don't fit you'll get moisture in your goggles and possibly steam up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Cycle4Fun said:


> Just make sure the helmet is certified. Either ASTM F2040 (U.S.) or CE EN1077 (E.U.). If it's not certified refuse to buy the helmet. It's protection is questionable.


false. :thumbsdown:


----------

